# If I like John Irving...



## Thomas Martin (Aug 12, 2011)

...which living american contemporary writer might I like too?

I've been through with almost all John Irving novels and I'm looking for another great american novelist. Suggestions?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Thomas Martin said:


> ...which living american contemporary writer might I like too?
> 
> I've been through with almost all John Irving novels and I'm looking for another great american novelist. Suggestions?


Well, specifically "American" rules out Ian Mcewan (sort of the British John Irving).

Just to name a few: Jonathan Franzen, Philip Roth, Michael Chabon, and maybe - maybe - Jonathan Lethem (echoes of the Garp-Irving, perhaps).

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you enjoy fictional works, based on real lives lived in the southern of these United States, you might want to consider Pat Conroy's books. In my opinion he is one of the best present day American authors! Enjoy your quest.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, why only living authors?



Thomas Martin said:


> ...which living american contemporary writer might I like too?
> 
> I've been through with almost all John Irving novels and I'm looking for another great american novelist. Suggestions?


----------

